# The sad reality of evangelism these days.



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 4, 2009)

This is what most evangelism looks like today.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Jun 5, 2009)

that's what arminianism will do to ya


----------



## Herald (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm not sure that's a fair representation of broad evangelicalism's approach to the gospel. Many of the seeker and post-seeker (that's right, "post-seeker." The seeker sensitive movement is not new, and I believe it has morphed into a different stage) churches have a non-offensive view of the gospel. They want you to come to church without feeling guilty or uncomfortable. The hope is that you'll come to faith in Christ when you're ready. In the meantime enjoy the coffee bar, free internet access, family days, and twenty minute messages.


----------



## gritsrus (Jun 11, 2009)

hmm made me think of Rick Warren for some reason


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 11, 2009)

That's not evangelism, that's either a clip from a TBN beg-a-thon or a Finney training camp.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 11, 2009)

lol. atleast he said theres a limited time. He was warning him of the judgment that is to come...lol....


----------

